# Ubuntu--Device Manager



## etarak (Apr 25, 2007)

I am using Ubuntu version 6.10

I want to move my motherboard and hard drive to a new case and will install a new optical drive. I want to disable the optical drives and floppy drive in the old case with device manager. 

How do I do it? 


thanks, Charles


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Are you going to going to replace your optical drives or add one more?

If you are replacing the optical drive rather than adding a new one to your new case, then the critical thing to do is to have available the relevant hardware drivers for your new optical drive. Search the website and download and burn the relevant drivers for your new optical drive to CD along with the installation documentation - just in case the new optical drive manifest does not contain an installation CD. You might also conduct a Google search for: Ubuntu +<drive model> to determine if Ubuntu Linux already supports it, and if that support is intrinsic to Edgy or not. If not, you may have to upgrade Edgy to either Fiesty or Gutsy, and then to get the driver support with:
$ sudo apt-get update
Then invoke Synaptic Package Manager from System>Administration to see if the driver package is available with the Search function.

Note: Gutsy Gibbon will be released on Oct. 18, 2007. You can get a free CD shipped to you from https://shipit.ubuntu.com or https://shipit.kubuntu.org at that time (may take 6-10 weeks depending on demand).

I am running Fiesty and have never run Edgy which is what your are running. Look for the System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media selection which is for configuration management of removable drives and media.

-- Tom


----------



## etarak (Apr 25, 2007)

Tom:
I'm basically moving the motherboard and hard drive to a new case and will use an optical drive that I had on another computer. 

thanks for the help,
Charles


----------

